
Reserve your place at the MathsJam - ColinWright
http://www.mathsjam.com/MathsJamNews.html
======
ColinWright
This is the event that I ran last November. It was successful enough that
people have insisted I run it again.

So I am.

There's nothing interesting about the technology in the web site, or anything
else like that. I'm announcing it here because a few people have expressed an
interest, and some of you might enjoy it.

